# Teichneubauvorstellung



## AxelG (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

schönes Forum habt ihr hier.

Ich befinde mich gerade im Teichbau-Fieber.

Die Planung für den Teich habe ich schon letztes Jahr begonnen. Es kam allerdings immer wieder etwas dazwischen. Inzwischen aber ist die Grube ausgehoben, Vlies und Kautschukfolie verlegt und der Teich gefüllt.

Nun erstmal einige Infos zum Teich:

Er ist 7,5m x 4m groß und misst an der tiefsten Stelle 1,5m.
Es gibt keinen Strom- u. Wasseranschluß. Die Wasserversorgung läuft über einen Rammbrunnen. (Schwitz) Da muß ich mir noch irgendwas einfallen lassen. Mit der Schwengelpumpe fällt mir irgendwann der Arm ab.

Neben den Teich soll noch eine Holzterrasse.

Der Teich soll naturnah sein, der erste Frosch hat gestern auch schon vorbeigeschaut.  Mit Wasserpflanzen habe ich mich gestern günstig eingedeckt. Allerdings habe ich die Töpfe erstmal größtenteils in die äussere Sumpfzone gesetzt, die gleichzeitig auch die Saugsperre sein soll. Es gibt noch keinen Bodengrund. Für die Pflanzen will ich in die flachere Zone etwas Sand schütten, nur ein paar Zentimeter. Für die tiefe Zone habe ich Seerosen bekommen, die werden mit einem Pflanzenkorb versenkt.











Für den Rand will ich mir noch Ufermatte besorgen, damit die Folie nicht direkt in der Sonne liegt und schneller bewachsen werden kann.
Soweit erstmal.

Gruß,
Axel


----------



## Silke (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubauvorstellung*

Hallo Axel,
herzlich willkommen bei uns Teichverrückten.
Sieht doch gut aus. Wie hast du deinen Wall angelegt? Nur Sand aufgeschüttet?
Ja, Pflanzen fehlen noch jede Menge und Sand...
Aber das wird sicherlich sehr schön, wenn es fertig ist!


----------



## Olli.P (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubauvorstellung*

Hallo Axel,

Willkommen hier bei uns im Forum!!!!

Ich will ja nicht ein Besserwisser sein, aber wenn ich dass richtig sehe, ist der äußere Wall nix höher als der innere vom Teich oder????

Wäre es nicht besser den äußeren Wall ein wenig höher zu machen??? Dann wäre doch wenigstens immer irgendwie bei Oberfächenbewegung ein Wasseraustausch mit dem Ufergraben gewährleistet oder liege ich da falsch

Oder haste da irgendwo eine Pumpe versteckt im Einsatz????

Ansonsten noch viel Spaß hier bei uns Teichverrückten................


----------



## AxelG (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubauvorstellung*

Hallo ihr beiden,

ich habe hier irgendwo gelesen, das der "Wall" ein paar Zentimeter höher sein sollte als die äussere Kante. Den Wall habe ich mit Erde aufgeschüttet aber es fehlte auch nicht viel, müßte halten.
Wenn der äussere Rand höher wäre als der Wall in der Mitte, würde das Substrat aus dem Sumpfgraben im Teich landen, wenn der überläuft. Das soll ja eigentlich nicht sein.

Viele Grüße,
Axel


----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubauvorstellung*

Moin Axel und Willkommen im Forum. 

Bezüglich Höhen/Tiefen beim Ufermatteneinbau habe ich mal was aus einem meiner älteren Beiträge kopiert:


> Naturagart selbst empfiehlt wohl:
> Uferwallkuppe 5cm über Wasserspiegel Teich
> Überlaufstelle auf dem Uferwall 3 bis 4cm (also 1-2cm tiefe Delle formen - bei großen Teichen auch ruhig mehrere) über Wasserspiegel
> Saugsperre 2cm über Wasserspiegelniveau


Bei Starkregen läuft so das Wasser direkt in den Ufergraben und von da aus auf die (hoffentlich etwas tieferliegende) Wiese etc. und eben nicht vom nährstoffreichen Ufergraben in den Teich. Letzteres wäre kontraproduktiv und würde sicher zu einer anschließenden Algenblüte führen.


----------



## AxelG (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubauvorstellung*

Hi,

der Härtetest ist überstanden.  Ich hatte den Teich nämlich ohne Schlauchwaage nach Augenmaß angelegt.
_Bei Starkregen läuft das Wasser direkt in den Ufergraben und von da aus auf die Wiese und nicht vom nährstoffreichen Ufergraben in den Teich._

Ich habe öfters gehört, das es Pflanzen gibt, die man lieber nicht in den Teich setzen sollte. Ich schreibe jetzt mal eine Liste der Pflanzen, die ich inzwischen eingesetzt habe. Falls mich jemand vor der einen oder anderen Pflanze warnen will, nur zu. 

Lateinisch:
Acorus calamus
Alisma plantago-aquatica
Crassula recurva
Eleocharis acicularis
Filipendula ulmaris
Hippuris vulgaris
Hypericum tetrapterum
Mazus reptanz "Albus"
Mentha aquatica
Mimulus luterus
Ranunculus flammula
Rumex sanguineus

Deutsch:
Sumpfjohanniskraut
Brennender __ Hahnenfuß
__ Wasserminze
__ Nadelkraut
Nadelsimse
__ Kalmus
Mazus weiße Kriechpflanze
Sauerampfer
__ Mädesüß
Tannenwedel
Gemeiner __ Froschlöffel
__ Gelbe Gauklerblume

Viele Grüße,
Axel


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubauvorstellung*

Hallo Axel,

bei einem großen Naturteich würde ich mir da nicht so die Sorgen machen.
__ Seggen sind durch ihre Samen z.B. total nervig, weil sie im nächsten Jahr überall gleichzeitig auftauchen. Ebenso soll es mit __ Rohrkolben sein, was ich persönlich aber noch nicht bestätigen kann.
Die __ Gelbe Gauklerblume hat durch Samen einen guten Ausbreitungsdrang, aber man kann sie ganz gut einkürzen, ebenso die __ Wasserminze, welche sich durch meterlange Ausläufer verbreitet.
Unter idealen Bedingungen wird wahrscheinlich so gut wie jede Pflanze zum Wucherer. 

In zwei oder drei Jahren wirst Du sowieso die Schere ab und an zücken müssen um "Ordnung" reinzubringen. Natürliche Gewässer in der Größe unserer Teich verlanden innerhalb weniger Jahre durch den Pflanzenwuchs. Deshalb sollte man sie ab und an auslichten und dadurch auch gleichzeitig Nährstoffe aus dem System schaffen.


----------



## AxelG (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichneubauvorstellung*

Hallo,

so, ich habe Geduld, die Schere werde ich in der nächsten Zeit noch nicht brauchen. 
Aber es wächst hier und da schon ein bischen. Obwohl das Wasser trotz vollsonniger Lage noch verdächtig klar ist, hat zum Schrecken der Nachbarn der erste Frosch auch schon vorbeigeschaut.  __ Libellen, __ Wasserläufer, diverse Wasserkäfer sind auch schon am rumdümpeln und die Terrasse am Teich ist inzwischen auch schon fast fertig.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, was nehme ich am besten zum Schutz der Folie am Uferwall gegen UV-Strahlung und natürlich auch aus optischen Gründen? Die unverrottbare Ufermatte, z.B. bei Naturgart, kostet schon Geld. Lohnt sich die Anschaffung oder tut es auch die günstigere Kokosmatte?

LG,
Axel


----------



## Alexander23 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichneubauvorstellung*

Hi,
Willkommen im Forum 
und schöner Teich ^^

Gruß
Alex


----------



## HÃ¼gÃ¶_imp (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichneubauvorstellung*



			
				AxelG schrieb:
			
		

> Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, was nehme ich am besten zum Schutz der Folie am Uferwall gegen UV-Strahlung und natürlich auch aus optischen Gründen? Die unverrottbare Ufermatte, z.B. bei Naturgart, kostet schon Geld. Lohnt sich die Anschaffung oder tut es auch die günstigere Kokosmatte?
> 
> LG,
> Axel


Hallo,
wenn man erst nach dem Teichanlegen sich informiert und beliest, dann würde es Dir wie uns gehen: Männe hat Kokosmatte bestellt, artig um den Rand drapiert, Kokomatte wird jetzt schon dünner, Frauchen genervt und Ufermatte von Naturagart bestellt.

Diese ist gestern geliefert worden und nächste Woche im Urlaub werd ich mich damit beschäftigen.

Die Kokosmatte treibt gerne nach oben, egal wie lang man sie in den Teich hängt (meine Erfahrung) und sie wird irgendwie dünner. Der Verrottungsprozess scheint also frühzeitig einzusetzen  

Deshalb meine Empfehlung: Keine Kokosmatte. Einige haben hier gute Erfahrungen mit Kunstrasen gemacht, der sieht nach einiger Zeit auch aus, wie natürlich bewachsen. Ist damit die günstigere Variante.


----------



## AxelG (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichneubauvorstellung*

Hallo,

ich plane zwar, aber immer nur in kleinen Schritten, sonst hätte ich die Ufermatte beim Kauf von Vlies und Folie gleich mitbestellt. Dann erschlagen einen die Preise auch nicht so. 

Also eher keine Kokosmatte.
Kunstrasen ist natürlich auch eine Idee.
Da werde ich nochmal die Suche-Funktion bemühen.
Alles, was ich im Handel bis jetzt an Kunstrasen gesehen habe, will ich mir nicht in denTeich legen. Ich habe doch nicht extra Kautschukfolie genommen, um mir dann mit Kunstrasen irgendwelche giftigen Stoffe ins Teichwasser zu holen. 

Und immer wieder Danke für die Willkommens-Grüße! 

LG
Axel


----------



## abyss (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichneubauvorstellung*

Hallo Axel,

die grünen Ufermatten sind schon nicht schlecht, ich habe meine von:  und bin ganz zufrieden. Aber egal ob die oder von Naturagard für unter 5,-€/m² wird man wohl keine bekommen. Ich habe mir aus Kunstrasen auch schon Taschenmatten gebastelt und das funktionierte auch ganz gut, obwohl ich auch Bedenken wegen der Schadstoffe hatte. Ich habe den Kunstrasen einfach eine Woche gewässert und danach mit heißem Wasser ausgespühlt, es funktioniert. Eine andere Möglichkeit währe vielleicht ein dunkles 300er Flies zu nehmen?

Hier mal ein Foto wie das mit den Taschenmatten aus Kunstrasen aussieht...
 

viele Grüße Sascha


----------

